# Mike Phelps



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

How can an Olympic champion, who has subjected his entire career to self perfection and discipline without the use of drugs, ever be looked upon with any sense of credibility again? This in and of its self puts his entire Olympic accomplishments into question. The hell with the semantics of rather or not marijuana use is damaging or not. Mike Phelps took an oath to the fact that he would not use substances far less trivial than pot and abstain from substances that are in fact legal to you or I, but yet he would not be concerned with his use of an illegal substance in a state where it is a punishable crime?

This man has spent far to much time underwater without oxygen to become the poster child for pot legalization, he is brain dead already! His accomplishments have been reduced to shinny Christmas ornaments in my eyes and he has disgraced his country…..Big


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe he was photographed at some sort of frat party AFTER the Olympics... doesn't tarnish what he did at all in my eyes. Yeah, stupid decision, but who doesn't make those occasionally? We hold him to a high performance standard as an Olympic athlete, but he's not perfect and I think its absurd to expect them to be. They are human, just a little more athletically gifted than most of us. Should he get busted for it?? Yeah, probably. Should it affect something he's accomplished in the past? No, absolutely not. I work with a guy who has to turn in drug screens on his own because he's recognized as a professional athlete..... but that doesn't make him perfect and he'd probably be the first to admit it. 8)


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

bigbr said:


> How can an Olympic champion, who has subjected his entire career to self perfection and discipline without the use of drugs, ever be looked upon with any sense of credibility again? *This in and of its self puts his entire Olympic accomplishments into question.* The hell with the semantics of rather or not marijuana use is damaging or not. Mike Phelps took an oath to the fact that he would not use substances far less trivial than pot and abstain from substances that are in fact legal to you or I, but yet he would not be concerned with his use of an illegal substance in a state where it is a punishable crime?
> 
> This man has spent far to much time underwater without oxygen to become the poster child for pot legalization, *he is brain dead already! His accomplishments have been reduced to shinny Christmas ornaments in my eyes and he has disgraced his country&#8230;..Big*




And you're just another idiot that comes on here and spews your agenda!!!!! His being charged with a DUI was worse than someone taking a picture of him smoking POT!!!! What kills more people????????? Smoking pot or DUI's???????? People put aside the DUI that was before his Olympic accomplishments! And now all of the sudden he's a piece of trash because he smoked a bowl????????? Typical uneducated idiot spouting off again!!!!! :roll:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

! ***No personal attacks please.***

Consider it a warning.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Depends on what he does from here on out--------- certainly doesn't diminsh anything he has done in my eyes. If he didn't do steroids in the olympics and did what he did. Studddddddddddddddddd!!! Flipper Flipper King of the Sea.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm glad nobody around me is snappen pictures every time I do somthing stupid. (SNAP) :shock:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

No big deal to me. It happened after the olympics (not like it is a performance enhancing drug anyway!). I could care less if he took a big rip. Bigbr, I don't think you fully realize how common it is in society. 

Its a poor judgement call but silly for anyone to frown upon his accomplishments for it. Not like he took a gun into a nightclub and shot himself in the leg! He commited a misdemeanor, just like running a stop sign.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Not like he took a gun into a nightclub and shot himself in the leg!


Yeah, that guy deserves a Darwin award right there. :lol:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> No big deal to me. It happened after the olympics (not like it is a performance enhancing drug anyway!). I could care less if he took a big rip. Bigbr, I don't think you fully realize how common it is in society.
> 
> Its a poor judgement call but silly for anyone to frown upon his accomplishments for it. Not like he took a gun into a nightclub and shot himself in the leg! He commited a misdemeanor, just like running a stop sign.


+1 who's the bigger idiot? I'll go w/Plaxico.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

If they would just hurry up and legalize the "stuff", we wouldn't even be having this conversation. 8)


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

mjschijf said:


> If they would just hurry up and legalize the "stuff", we wouldn't even be having this conversation. 8)


I can already see the sponsors lining up for Mr. Phelps now. :lol:


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

crimson obsession said:


> I can already see the sponsors lining up for Mr. Phelps now. :lol:


Betty Crocker selling brownies!

Shane


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

*Taking responsibility for your actions!*



UintaMan said:


> bigbr said:
> 
> 
> > How can an Olympic champion, who has subjected his entire career to self perfection and discipline without the use of drugs, ever be looked upon with any sense of credibility again? *This in and of its self puts his entire Olympic accomplishments into question.* The hell with the semantics of rather or not marijuana use is damaging or not. Mike Phelps took an oath to the fact that he would not use substances far less trivial than pot and abstain from substances that are in fact legal to you or I, but yet he would not be concerned with his use of an illegal substance in a state where it is a punishable crime?
> ...


My Agenda:

My best friend's son was goofing off one day with his buddies in a department store. The boys got screwing around and started exposing their private parts to each other. Little did they know that they were being recorded? Theses boys were seventeen and eighteen year old young men and needless to say that all of their parents love and money could not keep these boys from being convicted and placed on the sexual predator list.

My friend's boy has always wanted to be a police officer. He is now about twenty-eight years of age and working in construction, because he was denied entrance into the police academy. This young man even tried to join in the armed forces and was denied. This young man is a fine young man and obeys the law and holds offices in his church, but he can not work with the youth. My point here being that no matter who we are, our choices and actions define us, and limit us.

All we have to do is turn on the TV for five minutes and we see people of esteemed position trying to justify their action and illegalities. How many times have we seen the impeached governor of Illinois appear on TV show making excuses but never able to admit he was wrong and try and correct the problem. People believe that if they tell the lie long enough that it some how changes to the truth.

My friend's boy feels so sorry for his actions, and wishes he could reverse time and change that day, but he can not. His action did not hurt another person, he did not turn into a rapist, but he did, forever limit his choices.

Michael Phelps is a phenomenal athlete. He has performed remarkable feats while representing his country in the past several Olympic Games and has been awarded more metals than any other swimmer in history. Mike Phelps is more than an athlete, he is an ambassador of the United States of America, and as such he has a responsibility to up hold the brand. He represents freedom, Integrity, honesty and the rule of law. If he is not willing to up hold the brand, then fine, he should step down. In my opinion, Michael Phelps, has lost his chance to further represent the United States of America in any Olympic venue, because of his actions.

If we are not willing to take responsibility for our actions, then we have no right to the freedoms that have been afforded us.

Big


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Big, you missed the turn the real world 3 exits ago....... :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats cool Big... I can dig it. I agree that once this is all cleared up, fines paid etc, he should face some sort of suspension, but I don't think its worth a life long ban. Now if he was tokin it up during the Olympics or something, yeah, boot him out. Does it again, yeah, boot him out. Sucks to hear about your boy.... thats a bummer that the opportunity was taken away by something really not all that hurtful.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

mjschijf said:


> If they would just hurry up and legalize the "stuff", we wouldn't even be having this conversation. 8)[/quote
> 
> I agree . Then they will tax the crap out of it.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Pott sucks! So many good kids turned on to it and then end up looking for the next bigger high. They get into the drug scene and their life is ruined. It's sad that people can't get high on decent things like outdoor recreation. Too many wasted lives because of some pott induced feeling. Judas Priest people, tell me you are not that stupid. (I know of several families who have lost young men because, they were turned on to pott. Now they are dead.)

Here's your sign!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> ! ***No personal attacks please.***
> 
> Consider it a warning.


CONSIDER YOURSELF WARNED! TUFF GUY!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Taking responsibility for your actions!*



bigbr said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > bigbr said:
> ...


ONCE AGAIN I RESORT BACK TO MY INITIAL STATEMENTS!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So how long before Phelps is doing commercials for doritos and hostess? I'm just sayin'!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> So how long before Phelps is doing commercials for doritos and hostess? I'm just sayin'!


I bet after that picture, he mowed down several bags of Doritos. :lol:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

First off just because there is a photo of him hitting a pipe that is commonly used to smoke weed does not prove he was smoking weed.My brother in law uses a pipe very similar to the one in the photo to smoke flavored pipe tobaccos.Second seems to me athletes are subjected to a barrage of drug testing prior to competition and he passed those tests. Third what difference does it make? Anybody that points to athletes or other celebrities as role models for their children are negligent in their duties as a parent! People need to mind their own business. What about the person that took the photo? They would also be guilty of a crime IF in fact that pipe was loaded with marijuana. How in the hell are they going to prove anything in a court?


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> First off just because there is a photo of him hitting a pipe that is commonly used to smoke weed does not prove he was smoking weed.My brother in law uses a pipe very similar to the one in the photo to smoke flavored pipe tobaccos.Second seems to me athletes are subjected to a barrage of drug testing prior to competition and he passed those tests. Third what difference does it make? Anybody that points to athletes or other celebrities as role models for their children are negligent in their duties as a parent! People need to mind their own business. What about the person that took the photo? They would also be guilty of a crime IF in fact that pipe was loaded with marijuana. How in the hell are they going to prove anything in a court?


For starters, maybe, the photographer and Phelp's admittion?

And for Mr. True Blue BYU Avatar Man, Your words truly exemplify the the symbol you so proudly display. I bet you exemplified the honor code as you attended BYU.

Bravo Kellogs......Big


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hopefully that big halo on your head doesn't make you fall off your high horse, Big. My dad is a huge BYU fan and is about as far away from your typical BYU alum as humanly possible. So you have to now live by a code of ethics to be a true Y fan?

Thats one of the great things about being american. You can break a minor law and we don't take you out to the town square in front of a firing line. Dude, your making this sound like rape or murder!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

bigbr said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > First off just because there is a photo of him hitting a pipe that is commonly used to smoke weed does not prove he was smoking weed.My brother in law uses a pipe very similar to the one in the photo to smoke flavored pipe tobaccos.Second seems to me athletes are subjected to a barrage of drug testing prior to competition and he passed those tests. Third what difference does it make? Anybody that points to athletes or other celebrities as role models for their children are negligent in their duties as a parent! People need to mind their own business. What about the person that took the photo? They would also be guilty of a crime IF in fact that pipe was loaded with marijuana. How in the hell are they going to prove anything in a court?
> ...


I doubt the photographer would say anything as he would also be guilty IF in fact Phelps was smoking weed.Secondly the gov't has no lab analysis to prove he ingested or possessed marijuana. Everybody is making assumptions that have no evidentiary value. Same old crap a guy makes it to the top and god forbid when people realise he is human subject to weaknesses and mistakes just like everybodyelse. Marijuana use is much more prevalent than people want to believe.Contrary to all the gov't propaganda that pinheads choose to believe marijuana is no more harmful than beer. I have an 84 year old lady that I do handyman projects for that smokes a joint every morning and every night.I supppose you would like to throw her in the slam too. Get a life and quit worrying so much about what other people do.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Hopefully that big halo on your head doesn't make you fall off your high horse, Big. My dad is a huge BYU fan and is about as far away from your typical BYU alum as humanly possible. So you have to now live by a code of ethics to be a true Y fan?
> 
> Thats one of the great things about being american. You can break a minor law and we don't take you out to the town square in front of a firing line. Dude, your making this sound like rape or murder!


My statements speak My Opinion....Big "The halo guy"


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I have an 84 year old lady that I do handyman projects for that smokes a joint every morning and every night.I supppose you would like to throw her in the slam too. Get a life and quit worrying so much about what other people do.


 No, only to be ban from representing the USA in any further Olympics!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

are you coyoteslayer's brother?


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> are you coyoteslayer's brother?


Maybe? So what is your point? At least Coyoteslayer can provide intelligent conversation and present his point of view.....Big "The Halo GUY"


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: -_O- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -/O\-


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fatbass said:


> All Phelps should have said is, "I didn't inhale." It worked for a president. :roll:
> 
> BigBr is obviously very naive as to the actual effects of pot and to the universality of pot usage among humans throughout history. California got it right when they allowed doctors to prescribe it.
> Phelps only joins a long list of outstanding athletes that like to unwind with a truly harmless natural herb. Remember Ricky Williams? He would have gone on to break all the NFL rushing records if not for the NFL's new rules. The whole NBA was in upheaval a few years back when they banned pot use.
> ...


Great post, fatbass. If I knew nothing else about you and read that, I would have thought you are a liberal! :lol:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Liberal in my interpretation of the Constitution and the word, "LIBERTY".


Haha I know what you are saying. I just wanted to see what your reaction would be when I said that.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

bigbr said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > I have an 84 year old lady that I do handyman projects for that smokes a joint every morning and every night.I supppose you would like to throw her in the slam too. Get a life and quit worrying so much about what other people do.
> ...


Why ban him? Because Americans don't smoke pot are you kidding me. The U.S. is the largest consumer of so called illicit narcotics in the world.I think you should sue the doctor that gave you your last check up because he obviously neglected to remove that great big stick that is stuck in your rectum.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

bigbr said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> > are you coyoteslayer's brother?
> ...


Well, I could see your point until you posted this.... now I'm with the others... where do you come up with this stuff? :lol:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fatbass said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > fatbass said:
> ...


In my opinion, it still is! 8)


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

You make beer seem as though it is harmless. I don't have any statistics to back this up, but I would bet alcohol kills more people than all other drugs combined. Not to mention those people that are killed in DUI accidents. I am not in favor of banning alcohol, but there is no way MJ should be legalized especially if it is "no more harmful than beer."

Later,
Griff


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Doesn't matter if it is legal or not.People that want it will get it.Just doesn't make alot of sense to spend astronomical amounts of money fighting something that you can't stop.Kind of like prohibition.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

I think Cheech & Chong said it best: "Only dopes use dope." :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: *OOO* *OOO*


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

bigbr said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > I have an 84 year old lady that I do handyman projects for that smokes a joint every morning and every night.I supppose you would like to throw her in the slam too. Get a life and quit worrying so much about what other people do.
> ...


I think he's closer to properly representing the average American by displaying his spliff smoking talents. A propensity for normalcy seems ok to me. :mrgreen:


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

It is obvious that the majority of the posters here have lost sight of the issue of my original post and have for the most part tried to justify the use of marijuana. It would appear to me that the end product being to bolster and justify drug use as a sport in and of it’s self and to some how justify bad habits. In the last twenty years the largest single battle in sports has been drug use and its effect in tarnishing the game. Rationalization of so called causal substance abuse has been for the most part the destruction of professional baseball and threatens to cripple all sports including the Olympics, elementary and college athletics programs.

The justification crowd posting here fail to even consider that rules are established to level the playing field in sports and those who violate the rules cheat not only themselves, but the sport in which they participate.

Big


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

> My Job with the government, I would have been fired on the first offence (DUI) and I would have never been allowed to make two offenses. However on the second I would have been prosecute to the fullest extent of the law and lost my licensing.


Big, your comparison is laughable. Phelps has a very unique skill set. He is the best swimmer in the world. You could line up every single person of the 6 billion people that live on this planet and phelps would probably the fast swimmer on this planet. 1 in 6 billion. Im not saying that you aren't good at your job but I would think that you are a little more replaceable than Michael Phelps. Im guessing that you are not the single best person pn planet earth at what you do for a living. Phelps is.

Secondly, an olympic athlete is not a job. He is not paid by the government to perform as you are. That is why comparing it to proffesional athletes is a poor comparison as well. THey get paid to perform. And you are lying to yourself if you don't think how good the athlete is related to the severity of the punishment. If Bonds played for 5 season, hit a career .235, averaged 9 homers and 22 RBI's, you and I both know that he would be in jail right now.

Lets call a spade a spade here. This is more of a personal agenda that attacks your beliefs about drugs than a serious crime that Phelps committed.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> > My Job with the government, I would have been fired on the first offence (DUI) and I would have never been allowed to make two offenses. However on the second I would have been prosecute to the fullest extent of the law and lost my licensing.
> 
> 
> Big, your comparison is laughable. Phelps has a very unique skill set. He is the best swimmer in the world. You could line up every single person of the 6 billion people that live on this planet and phelps would probably the fast swimmer on this planet. 1 in 6 billion. Im not saying that you aren't good at your job but I would think that you are a little more replaceable than Michael Phelps. Im guessing that you are not the single best person pn planet earth at what you do for a living. Phelps is.
> ...


Actually they are paid by the government. I know they get a certain amount per medal and the type.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> > My Job with the government, I would have been fired on the first offence (DUI) and I would have never been allowed to make two offenses. However on the second I would have been prosecute to the fullest extent of the law and lost my licensing.
> 
> 
> Big, your comparison is laughable. Phelps has a very unique skill set. He is the best swimmer in the world. You could line up every single person of the 6 billion people that live on this planet and phelps would probably the fast swimmer on this planet. 1 in 6 billion. Im not saying that you aren't good at your job but I would think that you are a little more replaceable than Michael Phelps. Im guessing that you are not the single best person pn planet earth at what you do for a living. Phelps is.
> ...


With all due respect, does that mean that we should all live a double standard? Should those who do not work for government feel empowered to break the law? Or does it imply that some of us such as William Jefferson Clinton, and Michael Phelps are somehow above the law and that only the underlings in government need to obey the law?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I think Dick cheney would be a much better example. 

Just because of your PERSONAL beliefs doen't mean it is right to punish the guy severely for such a minor offense. That souns very CS like :roll:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I think Dick cheney would be a much better example.
> 
> Just because of your PERSONAL beliefs doen't mean it is right to punish the guy severely for such a minor offense. That souns very CS like


I appreciate the fact that you always mention me in your posts. I think I have gotten under your skin a time or two before and your still trying to get even. Well carry on Flyboy. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

I hear there are guides and anglers on the Green River who enjoy the pungent weed whilst angling. maybe that's why the guide fees are "High" ????? _(O)_


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

"but never able to admit he was wrong and try and correct the problem. "

This was back a ways...Bigbr, and to me it sums up an important point in all of this...He did admit it (when in reality he could have fought it in court/lied about it/"didn't inhale etc) He accepts his punishment. The media and others are being far to harsh on him for what he did was wrong, but he is human and shouldn't be expected to be perfect-I know I'm not.


----------

